# First Tank - Plant/Snail Questions!



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm very happy to say my parents finally (begrudgingly) understand that I will be getting a tank for college. At first, they said no, but it's all my money and time, so... :cheers:

I went to Petsmart today, in part to get prices but also in part to see what they had. Needless to say, almost every single betta they had in-store was dead. :| Definitely won't be buying my betta there, when I purchase one.

Anyway, what I DID find and fall in love with today was their mystery snails. They all seem relatively healthy (although they're storing some in tanks where they appear to be getting eaten :-? ), so I plan on getting 1 in each color, if possible. I'm not quite sure what their species is - Petsmart only lists them as Mystery Snails. Looking around, I believe they're actually Pomacea diffusa? I've read these guys prefer dead vegetation, so I'm hoping they'll be safe! If I get one in each color, that will make 4 snails in a 10 gallon tank. I found an article that claims each snail needs 2.5 gallons, so I'm hoping that means 4 is a fine amount for a 10 gallon + a betta. 

This being said, I likely won't be getting a betta fish for this tank for months. I know that I want the plants, and I know that I really liked the snails, but I'm going to wait to find a Betta fish I absolutely love and cannot live without before I jump in and get my first one. As such, I'm wondering if there's going to be enough waste with 4 mystery snails to keep the plants well?

My planned plants:
1 Marimo Moss Ball
1 Moneywart
1 Rosette Sword
1 Elodea
1 Bamboo (we have aquatic bamboo that's been going strong for years and not rotting in water; I know some people here say they're only semi-aquatic, but ours seems to be doing well!)

Substrate: 
10 pounds of National Geographic Aquarium Substrate (black)

Light:
I will be using whatever light comes with the tank. There will also be a bright house light next to the tank (on for most of the day), and the tank will receive lots of indirect sunlight this time of year. It'll be located next to a window, but we live in basically a hole in the middle of a forest and with how low the sun is this time of year, if it gets any direct sunlight at all it will be very brief. 

I'm wondering if any of these plants are a bad choice. The tank likely won't have a heater for a few months, because it will be located next to our fireplace, which should keep it very warm. 

I really wanted to get a floating plant, but I don't think Petsmart sells any. (Anyone wanna send me some duckweed? :razz

I'm also wondering about the care of these specific plants: how do they multiply? I know for moss balls if I wanted more I'd have to rip it apart, but I'm not sure about with the other plants. I only want to get one of each particular plant because I feel like if I get more I'll be overrun before I can even get my betta!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't have enough experience to offer advice on lighting and plants, but that's a lot of (eventually large) snails for a small tank. You will need to supplement their diet. I highly recommend making snail jello. I solidify it in an ice cube tray for easy portion.

This is one variation, but you could do a google search for all the other recipes and substitutions you can do!

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/snail-jello-for-noobs-without-great-kitchens-2613.html


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I love nerite snails, but since getting mystery snails I have this need for baby snails so I want to get some more so they start breeding! (I think I have two males.)


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> I don't have enough experience to offer advice on lighting and plants, but that's a lot of (eventually large) snails for a small tank. You will need to supplement their diet. I highly recommend making snail jello. I solidify it in an ice cube tray for easy portion.
> 
> This is one variation, but you could do a google search for all the other recipes and substitutions you can do!
> 
> http://www.myaquariumclub.com/snail-jello-for-noobs-without-great-kitchens-2613.html


How large will they get? I actually just saw "medium" on the article and assumed it meant average full grown size. I was originally planning on only getting two - would that be more suitable?

Also - another probably dumb question here - but are these an everyday thing? I cannot find any information on that page or in the comments on how often to feed these. I'm assuming these are complete nutrition? I know the snails will probably also be eating dead plant matter, so.

Thank you for the recipe, btw!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I give mine one every other day, at the end of the day remove leftovers so the water doesn't foul up. Off days they scavenge. Not sure what other people do, you might need to feed more often with more snails. Also depending on size of ice cube tray, my cubes are small.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

mystery snails are actually "apple snails" and can quite literally grow to the size of an apple if they get old enough, so just keep that in mind :lol: They do only eat dead plant matter for the most part unless they're starving. I believe they can eat algae wafers and even certain fish foods. Also vegetables such as cucumber.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Four snails in a 10 would be fine if you didn't add anything else. It's their bioload that limits you. You would have to do a heck of a lot of water changes if you have that many and they grow. There's a photo on Google of one on a Coke can.

Have you read this tutorial? If will help you get your tank started right:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=555434


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Crash said:


> mystery snails are actually "apple snails" and can quite literally grow to the size of an apple if they get old enough, so just keep that in mind :lol: They do only eat dead plant matter for the most part unless they're starving. I believe they can eat algae wafers and even certain fish foods. Also vegetables such as cucumber.


They are two different species.



lilnaugrim said:


> They are two VERY different species that look similar when they are young.
> 
> Apple Snails (Ampullariidae) get over 5 inches, soft ball sized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> They are two different species.


huh, you learn something new everyday. I was always told mystery snails were apple snails under a different name. Thanks for the info  good to know as well for the future.


----------



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> I love nerite snails, but since getting mystery snails I have this need for baby snails so I want to get some more so they start breeding! (I think I have two males.)


Snails are hermaphroditic, meaning they are both male and female. If those two want to get it on, they will. Be patient and lower your water level so they can lay eggs just above it.


----------



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

Pandorascaisse said:


> Light:
> I will be using whatever light comes with the tank. There will also be a bright house light next to the tank (on for most of the day), and the tank will receive lots of indirect sunlight this time of year. It'll be located next to a window, but we live in basically a hole in the middle of a forest and with how low the sun is this time of year, if it gets any direct sunlight at all it will be very brief.


I would suggest maybe getting a dedicated light for your tank with a timer. Make sure that you bulb is in the 5000k-6500k range of light, mimicking daylight (the light in your tank might already meet that criteria, check the specs). Plants will thrive with well regulated light.



> I'm wondering if any of these plants are a bad choice. The tank likely won't have a heater for a few months, because it will be located next to our fireplace, which should keep it very warm.


The idea is that you you want to keep the water warm, but also that don't want the temperature to fluctuate much. That killed my first snail, was a terrible heater that couldn't maintain a constant temperature. Find a spot in your place that doesn't get drafty. This is an important to keep in mind if your keeping it by a fireplace or even a window. Snails and plants can be pretty hardy if there's some good consistency. Until you get a heater, find a nice mild spot. Definitely get a heater before you get a betta tho.
There are a couple of plants on your list I don't have much experience with. I always find that anubias are great as a starter: hardy, several varieties, easy to find, and bettas like to rest on the leaves. I'd suggest getting one if your a newbie.
Bamboo is semi-aquatic, but as long at the leaves stay out of the water they can do well. I have one hanging out in one of my filters.



> I really wanted to get a floating plant, but I don't think Petsmart sells any. (Anyone wanna send me some duckweed? :razz


Be aware that plants like duckweed grow QUICK... they can completely cover the surface of your water- limiting light to plants below. I don't have experience keeping bettas with duckweed, knowing that bettas need access to the surface to 'breathe'. Anyone have any experiences with that?
But duckweed can be fine! Lower light levels can be good for low light plants, including moss (like java moss, marimo balls don't really do much at all). 
You will end up with a lot of duckweed to scoop out frequently. Just another thing to add to the general maintenance list.



> I'm also wondering about the care of these specific plants: how do they multiply? I know for moss balls if I wanted more I'd have to rip it apart, but I'm not sure about with the other plants. I only want to get one of each particular plant because I feel like if I get more I'll be overrun before I can even get my betta!


It varies from plant to plant. A lot of times you can just take trimmings and they'll start to just grow new roots. Some even start roots without being trimmed. 
I wouldn't really suggest ripping up moss balls... they don't really grow as a ball, it's that they where they grow they are rolled along by a current, making them into a ball. Hard to replicate in a 10gal tank.
I would suggest getting some moss like java. It can help lower the ammonia levels in your tank.

Also, the substrate you are getting isn't one with nutrients for plants. Be prepared to use fertilizers and root tabs to keep you plants healthy. 

Head over to the NPT sticky: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575 
Even though you aren't doing a true NPT there's a lot of info in there that will help you out IMMENSELY. 
And browse around the Planted Tank forums! 

I hope your excited for your new tank! I'm excited your aiming for real plants! They're such a bonus in so many ways!


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

ScrewdriverKey said:


> Snails are hermaphroditic, meaning they are both male and female. If those two want to get it on, they will. Be patient and lower your water level so they can lay eggs just above it.


I've read that mystery snails actually aren't hermaphroditic like a lot of other snails are, so you specifically need a male+female if you plan on breeding them!


----------



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

hellobird said:


> I've read that mystery snails actually aren't hermaphroditic like a lot of other snails are, so you specifically need a male+female if you plan on breeding them!


Hm, I've always heard that snails were both, but digging a bit deeper it looks like you're right!
Learn something new everyday.


----------

